# cycling tank with angelfish



## scooterjuniuspilot (Mar 2, 2009)

can you cycle a new tank with angelfish?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Were it me,(and it ain't) I would do fishless cycling or use smaller hardier fish Like danios, tiger barbs,pristella tetras,or blood fin tetras. Or you could simply place a piece of uncooked shrimp in a stocking with something to weight it down, and toss it in the tank until you see nitrates on your test kit.I like the last method. No daily testing, no water changes until just before you place fish in the tank. Then you simply do 60 to70 percent water change using new dechlorinated water and add fish SLOWLY a few at a time. Opinions vary, but most here would not recommend using fish to cycle the tank if one can do otherwise.


----------



## syrinx (Jan 12, 2009)

scooterjuniuspilot said:


> can you cycle a new tank with angelfish?


Yes, you can, but the angels probably wont survive. If they do they will likely have permanent damage to their gills or other organs from the ammonia.

If you want to cycle with fish, use more tolerant fish like those 1077 listed, watch ammonia/nitrite levels very closely and do lots of water changes when needed.

P.S. If all the fish die, leave them in the tank and they will serve the same pupose as the uncooked shrimp. I think this is how Wal-Mart does it.


----------

